# Dewalt DW625 router - junk???



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The place it was made -America, China, Germany- doesn't seem to matter as the materials used in the product. There are also good things made in China, and bad things made in America. 

Have you tried contacting DeWalt to see if they would fix it? My personal opinion of DeWalt is they started getting more consumers buying things, versus more professionals. They have moved to the Quantity > Quality side of selling. Just my opinion, and I have no facts to back that up.

Bosch always seems to get fairly decent reviews for routers.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A few years ago I bought a Dewalt router from Home dump and it went bad within the week, they would not replace it or do anything to help with it. I don't buy Dewalt routers anymore.


----------



## Kingstud (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't buy dewalt anything unless I need it for a job and dont think it will get used alot. When I look at my pile of power tools and see what has survived for 20 yrs, its my Bosch stuff.


----------



## navaidstech (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys, thank you for your input. I really appreciate it.
I think I'll bite the bullet and get the armature but not before making sure that the higher ups at DeWalt find out about my predicament.
Once I get that installed, I'll look for another router. Seems that Bosch has a good name and reputation so I will concentrate my quest for that brand.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Before you spend anything, send a letter to dewalt Customer Service, with the picture and see if they will do anything for you, looks like faulty material to me, usually covered under a limited warranty.

I just did that with a coffee maker that like 3 years old and the company Cuisanart is replacing it for me at no charge.

Mark


----------



## navaidstech (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you Mark...

I will most definitely try that. After all, I have nothing to lose, right?

Alex


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

navaidstech said:


> Thank you Mark...
> 
> I will most definitely try that. After all, I have nothing to lose, right?
> 
> Alex


Exactly!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

